# Unreadable DVD



## snorkyller

Hi,

I just purchased a used movie DVD (only 5$ for Inception), but it is unreadable on both my DVD player and my computer.  There are only some minor scratches on it.

My DVD player indicate "Can't play disc"
My computer try to read the DVD and then do nothing ans react as if there was no disc into the cd/dvd player.

Are there any softwares that could rip the content of such a DVD?

(yes it's a region 1 dvd)


----------



## jamesd1981

Do you purchase the dvd from a store or a private seller ?

If a private seller it could be a dodgy copy.


----------



## spirit

If you're using Windows Media Player on Windows Vista or older it won't be able to play your DVD without you installing codecs first, WMP12 in Windows 7 should be able to play DVDs out of the box. I'd recommend downloading and installing VLC Media Player (it's free) and seeing if that can play your DVD. DVD should play if the scratches are only minor. Not sure what to do about your DVD player though.


----------



## snorkyller

I purchased it in a DVD store.  It's a DVD that has been previously rented.


----------



## jamesd1981

You could try giving the disc a good clean and buffing it, but if it has scratches it could be it`s unusable.


----------



## spirit

Try playing it with VLC, see if it works, and from my experience so long as the scratches aren't too bad the disc will still be readable.


----------



## snorkyller

VLC is also unable to load it. VLC's error messages:

dvdnav warning: cannot open dvdnav
dvdread warning: cannot open VMG info
main warning: no access_demux module matching "dvd" could be loaded
main error: no access module matched "dvd"
main error: open of `dvd://D:\' failed: no access module matched "dvd"

I guess if the dvd reader is unable to read it, how can any software do something?


----------



## snorkyller

Oh!  I just noticed a tiny circular scratch... !

Thank you anyway.


----------



## tremmor

besides taking back for exchange would be taking to someplace like game stop store. 
They have a machine that can clean up. Just a thought. Other thing was cleaning. 
Not in a circular motion but across. Maybe someone else could verify this last comment. 
Just an idea.


----------



## MMM

I think it will make a good frisbee, otherwise bin it.


----------



## Pell

Toothpaste Technique? Try it:

Fill sink with warm/hot water
Rub toothpaste just to cover the surface of the disc 
put under the water with toothpaste on then leave for 1 min  
take out of water rub off toothpaste leave to dry do not dry it with anything

works for me!


----------



## spirit

You're joking right? This is the way to destroy a DVD not make it readable again! The first problem is that once the water has evaporated off the disc it may leave behind smudges and marks, making the disc unreadable.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Pell said:


> Toothpaste Technique? Try it:
> 
> Fill sink with warm/hot water
> Rub toothpaste just to cover the surface of the disc
> put under the water with toothpaste on then leave for 1 min
> take out of water rub off toothpaste leave to dry do not dry it with anything
> 
> works for me!



This is joke right?  Toothpaste can ruin DVD.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Why buy a dvd,especially Inception,lol,movies are available online.


----------



## Jamebonds1

cabinfever1977 said:


> Why buy a dvd,especially Inception,lol,movies are available online.



Yes. there are online movie but it is not popular for deaf people due to no subtitle.  

PS.  We have to focus on OP's DVD player problem not movie DVD.


----------



## cabinfever1977

snorkyller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a used movie DVD (only 5$ for Inception), but it is unreadable on both my DVD player and my computer.  There are only some minor scratches on it.
> 
> My DVD player indicate "Can't play disc"
> My computer try to read the DVD and then do nothing ans react as if there was no disc into the cd/dvd player.
> 
> Are there any softwares that could rip the content of such a DVD?
> 
> (yes it's a region 1 dvd)



The op's problem is a scratched dvd movie


----------



## Jamebonds1

cabinfever1977 said:


> The op's problem is a scratched dvd movie



Maybe and maybe not.  As my experiences, this is pretty trick of trying to find problem between DVD disc and DVD player.  

Here is my story.  I and my friend watch moive then it is lag and hard to playing.  First i thought it is DVD disc problem then now i found out i was wrong after i replace my LG DVD burner drive to ASUS DVD burner drive.


----------



## cabinfever1977

Trust me he has a scratched dvd movie that he got from a movie rental store.
It would not play in his dvd player or on his computer's dvd player.
The answer is = bring movie back to store for refund


----------



## Jamebonds1

cabinfever1977 said:


> Trust me he has a scratched dvd movie that he got from a movie rental store.
> It would not play in his dvd player or on his computer's dvd player.
> The answer is = bring movie back to store for refund



Again, it can be DVD player or computer DVD drive problem, not DVD disc.


----------



## MMM

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is joke right?  Toothpaste can ruin DVD.


Actually it a known fact by rubbing tooth paste in the scratch marks on a DVD disc can restore them.... It has been documented many times in a lot of computer magazines over the years.... The water immersion part I see no reason for and tend to agree water marks may hinder reading of the disc.


----------

